# Reardon Smith



## ysgolfach (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone remember Evan Walmsley I think he lived in Bets-y-coed, North Wales. He was Chief Officer on the Maria Elisa and then Tacoma City of Reardon Smith Line in 1972/3. I was the Purser/Chief Steward. Evan was going to be my best man on 13th April 1974 but was called back to a ship before the wedding.


----------



## SvenSalty (Jul 28, 2008)

Shw Mae! I joined Smiths as deck cadet in 1976.Never sailed with Mr.Walmsley,but there are many references to him on the Reardon Smith ships forum site.


----------

